# First wine from grapes' numbers



## Busabill (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi all. So I'm getting close to bottling my frist cab and zin from grapes that I started last September so that I'm ready for the new season. They are 5 gal each. I tested them last night with my new SC300 and thought I'd see what you thought of the numbers. On the cab, my SO2 was 16 and PH was 3.39, It tastes good, dry and lots of oak and tannins from the one month old stick of American Oak and French Oak cubes going back to MLF. I'm debating bringing the PH up a little but not sure, might just SO2 and bottle. 
On the zin the So2 was 24 and the PH is 3.25 so very different. Tastes good also; however, it is not as balanced on the pallet and it could use a little more wood and tannins as it never got the American oak stick, just the French cubes. I feel like the PH numbers are not where they should be on that one as well. So that's that...thoughts? Ways to improve the numbers before bottling? Also, where do you like to have your SO2 numbers for aging and bottling? 25PPM? I'm reading conflicting notes on this. Today I'll read the Malbec and post numbers as well. Thanks all. Have a great week and cheers!


----------



## TonyR (Jun 14, 2016)

I belive you would get much more usefull information if you do and acid test and check the Ta.


----------



## NCWC (Jun 14, 2016)

I like my red's ph more around 3.6-3.8 range
bench test. Also you SO should be 40-50ppm (after MLF) but I never would go above 65


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 14, 2016)

SO2 required is dependent upon your pH. As far as adjusting pH: yours seem a little low, but if the wines are tasting good to you, I'm not sure I'd mess with it.


----------



## salcoco (Jun 15, 2016)

if it tastes good bottle. never did see a meter on my tongue. I always so2 at 50ppm minimum. best seat of the pants is 1/4 tsp K-Meta per 5 gallon.


----------



## Tnuscan (Jun 15, 2016)

Busabill said:


> Hi all. So I'm getting close to bottling my frist cab and zin from grapes that I started last September so that I'm ready for the new season. They are 5 gal each. I tested them last night with my new SC300 and thought I'd see what you thought of the numbers. On the cab, my SO2 was 16 and PH was 3.39, It tastes good, dry and lots of oak and tannins from the one month old stick of American Oak and French Oak cubes going back to MLF. I'm debating bringing the PH up a little but not sure, might just SO2 and bottle.
> On the zin the So2 was 24 and the PH is 3.25 so very different. Tastes good also; however, it is not as balanced on the pallet and it could use a little more wood and tannins as it never got the American oak stick, just the French cubes. I feel like the PH numbers are not where they should be on that one as well. So that's that...thoughts? Ways to improve the numbers before bottling? Also, where do you like to have your SO2 numbers for aging and bottling? 25PPM? I'm reading conflicting notes on this. Today I'll read the Malbec and post numbers as well. Thanks all. Have a great week and cheers!



Would you care to share the TA along with your pH?

Edit: You can also search for--Images of pH chart of wines. (I don't know how to put it on here)..

Thanks!


----------



## NorCal (Jun 15, 2016)

My rule of thumb is if it is 3.65 or below, I don't adjust. Above, I adjust down for SO2 efficacy. If it is below 3.65 and taste good, I leave it. I've never had a wine from the grapes in our AVA that has low pH. I'll SO2 to the chart + 10 or 15 when bottling, knowing some will be bound up in the process.

It's getting time to clear out those vessels ready for this season! My latest Craigslist addition. Plan on fermenting our Chardonnay in one of these 31 gallon bad boys.


----------



## Busabill (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey great find NorCal!! I was looking at some like that new, I bet yours were better priced!


----------



## NorCal (Jun 16, 2016)

$50 ea. used vs $200 delivered for new. Should provide for a nice cold ferment under airlock for our Chard.


----------



## Busabill (Jun 18, 2016)

So a few folks asked about the TA levels, this morning I read all the wines. Here you Go: Cabernet: 14 ABV, PH: 3.39, TA: .80, SO2: 16, has both American and French Oak, tastes great and full, lots of wood and tannins, added .5 SO2
Zinfandel: 14 ABV, PH: 3.25, TA: .82, SO: 24, tastes a little out of balance but still very good, it only got French oak, I may hit is with some American Oak for a few, I think it just needs time. A note: So glad I bought my SC300 meter, per the calcs and the chart I don't need to add any SO2 to this wine. If I hadn't bought my meter I would have thrown the usual 1/4 Tsp SO2 in this week and possible ruined it!
Malbec: 14.5 ABV, PH 3.70, TA: .78 (May have over ran the test), SO2: 12!! This wine may have an issue, it started out delicious and has gotten just a little bitter, I wonder if my SO2 has been low the whole time and I had some oxidation occur. I will be messing with this wine, I would like to improve it, need to add some S02 for sure!! 
Port (made with my zin I hand picked last October): PH: 3.35, TA: .64 (think I ran over the end point), SO2: 30, ABV is 20.5. I made it with E&J VSOP. It tastes awesome and strong and not too sweet. I messed it up a little, I found the top off two weeks ago (and you could tell the top had been off for a day or two) I was running out the door to go on vacation and in haste and panic I chucked some S02 in it to combat any microbes and O2 that got in. When I returned I could taste a hint of sodium and realized looking back that I put too much SO2 in it. I've already splashed racked it once and I plan to do it again to help the issue, it tastes better now. 
I put all this on here because I've done kits in the past and this is my first attempt from grapes and I'm curious to hear your thoughts on the numbers. I've learned a ton this year and I plan to do about 3 times as much this coming season. Thanks for your insights! Cheers!!


----------



## TonyR (Jun 18, 2016)

Remember numbers and tests are just a guide, if you like it that is all that is important. I will tell you to leave you Port alone, port needs to be aged for at least a few years before it is bottled and oak is nice in port. Just put the carboy with the port in the back and let it be, the ABV will keep most all nasties from growing. I try to keep the Ta of my reds closer to .60 / .65. And my whites .65 / .70 for ME if the numbers get much higher after a few glasses i get heartburn. Enjoy your wine.


----------



## Tnuscan (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for your update. I also feel the 300 will really help in dialing in the wine to your taste. Some folks like their reds with a TA @ .60 Some have said @ 70 & @ 80 . I was really interested in the note you made about the 1/4 tsp. of K-meta. I feel that the residual k-meta left in the carboy along with the usual 1/4 tsp. @ 3 or 4 rackings in a year may play a part in some folks wines tasting out of balance because of sitting on too much so2.

I have nothing but an assumption at the moment. At the end of next year (the LORD willing) I will have the data. As this is going to be my next experiment.

Of course I like to rely more on data than opinions,,,,....and I still have a lot to learn.

Thanks again!!!


----------

